# ProMec by G&G LAB (squonking tube mod)



## kimbo (25/12/14)

It is Italian sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/12/14)

Nope. Not gonna work.


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Thanks for posting @kimbo
Most interesting - never seen a tube squonking mod before!

Let me just say that I love the Italians. They have such passion. Let us not forget they have the biggest Reo household count outside USA. So there is a healthy Reo comminity there. Havent seen any Italian products come our way, but with their passion and design flair, i am sure they will come up with a few winners. 

In that video though, i didnt see him show how the squonking is done. 
But it worked well and he seemed to enjoy it. 
Did that battery look smaller than 18650 ?


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for posting @kimbo
> Most interesting - never seen a tube squonking mod before!
> 
> Let me just say that I love the Italians. They have such passion. Let us not forget they have the biggest Reo household count outside USA. So there is a healthy Reo comminity there. Havent seen any Italian products come our way, but with their passion and design flair, i am sure they will come up with a few winners.
> ...



Morning @Silver
Yea it looks like a 18650 and i presume the silver button 3/4 up is for squinking


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Morning @Silver
> Yea it looks like a 18650 and i presume the silver button 3/4 up is for squinking



I know, but i was waiting for him to press that button and unless i missed it, i didnt see him press it
I was even counting his puffs to see how many he got before he squonked but he didnt press that button

Seems to work well

I would still go for my Reo though - prefer the box form factor.
That tube of his looks very long and not as practical for day to day use


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Sorry @kimbo, good morning to you on this fine Christmas day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> I know, but i was waiting for him to press that button afd unless i missed it, i didnt see him press it
> I was even counting his puffs to see how many he got before he squonked but he didnt press that button
> 
> Seems to work well
> ...



I agree on the tube mods ... my days tubing is finished 

After holding Alexandra i am a box trol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry @kimbo, good morning to you on this fine Christmas day!



Marry Crismas for you to mate, all sunshine for you and your family today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Let me just say that I love the Italians. They have such passion. Let us not forget they have the biggest Reo household count outside USA.



Not for long! The SA Squonk Army are on the march!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The SA Squonk Army


 aka crazy fskers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

kimbo said:


> aka crazy fskers



No @kimbo 

it was "f--kin freaks" ..... i think

Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> No @kimbo
> 
> it was "f--kin freaks" ..... i think
> 
> Lol



that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Seem like we can get a review some time soon from Todd 

@Silver i see now it is a 14500 battery


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Aah, that makes sense @kimbo
Thanks
Lets see what Todd says when he reviews it. 
Problem with that battery i suspect is very limited vaping time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

@Silver this one they explain better and even press the button

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Thanks @kimbo
Looks cool
But that battery I dont think will last very long

I suppose this is more suitably compared to the Reo Mini

Still I prefer the shape of the Mini in my hand
And I don't really like bottom firing devices - feels uncomfortable.


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @kimbo
> Looks cool
> But that battery I dont think will last very long
> 
> ...


Squonker for a girl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/12/14)

Yes, that is a 18490 AW battery. And the bottle looks very small - guess around 2.5 ml. A nice concept though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/12/14)

SPECIFICATIONS:
*
The PROMEC Italy is made with the highest quality materials.

For the body and the cap 510 has been used steel (AISI 316L) with brushed finish.

The central contact pin, adjustable in the battery body, are made of naval brass with anti-oxidation and shaping, rendondoli lasting in time and improve the adjustment.

The body Bottom Feeder, the tank cap and button Squonk are based material steel (AISI 316L), the center pin, perforated pan, is realizate brass food (510CV) and is equipped with a contact fixflex, hard copper, to never lose the positive contact between the pan and the body, so getting the most in terms of conductivity.
The adjustment screw is made of naval brass with shaping to allow easy adjustment with each type of battery 14500.
*
The threads with step 5, are designed to obtain a mechanical strength durable wear.
The insulators are made of delrin high heat resistance and mechanical flexibility.
*
The engravings laser placed on the body and on the fire button bearing the product name, serial number and progressive manufacturer's logo.
*
Measures PROMEC Italy Full
* Height: 130 mm
Diameter: 17 mm
Weight: 73 g
*
Measures Pro Mec Italy (only mechanical)
Height: 76 mm
Diameter: 17 mm
Weight: 45 g
*
Measures PROMEC Italy (only Bottom Feeder)
Height: 54 mm
Diameter: 17 mm
Weight: 40 g
*
PROMEC Italy "Italian Product Engineering"

*
Our products are built with high quality materials and certificates.
This is why the choice of produce in limited and numbered.


Read more: http://www.esigara.us/mekanik-modlar/18050-promec-gampg-lab-bottom-feeder.html#ixzz3MtYpnqUa

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, that is a 18490 AW battery. And the bottle looks very small - guess around 2.5 ml. A nice concept though.



Been years since i dealt with Italian people but i think he said 3ml bottle


----------



## Alex (25/12/14)

I think this one is absolutely fantastic. And it's just such a simple design. I can't fault it in area from what I can see. And the battery will be fine, the same as my mini.


via iphone


----------



## kimbo (30/12/14)

I see PBusardo has one in the Q

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2014/12/29/new-in-the-queue-122914-the-promec-by-gg-lab/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

kimbo said:


> I see PBusardo has one in the Q
> 
> http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2014/12/29/new-in-the-queue-122914-the-promec-by-gg-lab/



Will be interesting to hear what he says
Well spotted @kimbo 
I wonder if he will compare it to the Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Cool concept, but its not a Reo... Hahaha just realised im a Reo fan boy and I dont even have one yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (31/12/14)

Heard this morning the boys at Vapor Flask is releasing a squonker for 2015 in JANUARY!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/12/14)

HPBotha said:


> Heard this morning the boys at Vapor Flask is releasing a squonker for 2015 in JANUARY!


Wow! That is epic news indeed  

I'm hoping it will be a dna 40 device as well!


----------



## HPBotha (31/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Wow! That is epic news indeed
> 
> I'm hoping it will be a dna 40 device as well!


They talked about it early this morning on Plumes of Hazard interview with VaporFlask guys! so very probably keep an eye open at their social media haunts!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (18/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

